# C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Symantec\Symantec AntiVirus Corp



## doublede (May 21, 2008)

There are a couple of large files (500Mb, 70Mb) in folder C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Symantec\Symantec AntiVirus Corporate Edition\7.5. 

They have no extension (00004C9C and 00004CAA)

Can they be removed?

Thanks!


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello doublede, Welcome to TSF! :wave:

To properly remove any Symantec® product, you will need to run their removal tool.

*Symantec® Tools*.

Try this and post back with the results.

Kind regards,


----------

